# Heart Palpitations?



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm asking this here for 2 reasons:1)Usually assoc. w/anxiety2)More pronounced when I'm doing the lay down relaxation thing.What is this? I don't have them when I exercise. I only have them or notice them when I'm at rest, so to speak; ie reading, sitting still, relaxing.I'm hypertensive but I doubt that has anything to do with it. I've had these heart flip flops since High School & assume everybody has them. Yes?Lately though, I get the feeling that I can't inhale all the way when they happen. I really noticed this while I was trying the relax techs because I was paying attention to my breathing, trying to do the slow deep from the belly breathing thing, but then the flip flops would start, I couldn't inhale like I wanted to. Felt like someone was pushing down on my chest which wouldn't allow my lungs to expand like normal. It isn't like acute pain or anything, just like pressure.These flip flops happen thru out the day, maybe 5 out 7 days a week. This is just my body wiggin out right? The old anxiety demon right? Or is this something else? Any ideas you have would be appreciated. They make it harder to relax & wondered if I'm still relaxing so to speak when they occur. Like they are distracting me from totally relaxing.Thanks BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 03-20-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If they are happening that often you may want to talk to the doctor about them. I get them once in awhile, but I control them by lying down and breathing deeply. Usually I can stop it in 1-2 breath cycles. If it doesn't stop right away I will inhale and then do like a crunch for the tummy muscles but focus more on compressing the chest (just curl up the head and shoulders) while holding my breath. I hold for like 5 or seconds and then exhale and relax.A friend of mine actually had good luck with accupuncture for her heart palpatations.K.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

K, I used to do something similar to get rid of them, but I think I've got them gone & back they come w/in a few moments. The pressure aspect of this is kinda new. I thought about telling my Dr. about it, but man, I've been coming clean w/so many things with him lately he's gonna think I'm a total whacko. I had 2 of these episodes that were what I would call more than palpitations. Like a violent type thing. Felt like someone the size of the TY-DY Bowl man was in there punching me hard. Made me SIT UP & PAY ATTENTION if ya know what I mean. Lotsa pressure those two times, but that was awhile ago & I haven't had this pressure sensation since then. Plus I'm a coward, my GI "can of worms" is about all I can handle right now. Like I REALLY don't want to hear him say how about an EKG & Echo. YIKES! I will if I have to but I'm feeling like WHAT'S NEXT??? Can hypertension cause these kinds of nasties? BQ


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BQ:In your email to me you mentioned you also mentioned you are on LIBRAX and I see you are hypertensive as well. Are you on medictaion for hyoertension? This complicates things and needs to be assessed by your cardiologist for the best feedback.The LIBRAX, while habit forming and containing an anticholinergic clidinium along with Librium, normally if anything in an O.D. would cause a rapid heartbeat but this is normally covered-up by the effets of the Librium.What you are experienceing may be something as simple as an anxiety response. The sensation of palpitation and that feeling of not being able to get your breath often come from an anxiety response or, in extremis, "panic attack". But you are on LIBRAX so this is paradoxical.This makes me want to send yo to your cardiologist, no to the IBS board or Hyono-CBT Board....I would advise you to please discuss this with him/her at your earliest convenience if the pattern is one of increasing frequency or severity. I do not know rememeber if you can get tachyphylactic to LIBRAX either, and lack the time to look it up, but if this were the case it could also mean you need to switch meds...There are just too many ifs, ands or buts (butts?) about it for us to be very hepful.let me know how you make out. ia slo emailed this back as well so wherever you look first...there it be.MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Thanks!







BQ


----------

